# Diablo 2 - Banwelle?



## Rungor (20. April 2010)

Hi... nachdem ich heute nach hause gekommen bin wollt ich eigentlich ganz normal d2 zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tja ging nicht... leider wurde mein cd-key gebannt (angeblich aufgrund von hacks) ...ich hab aber keinen einzigen hack benutzt... 
daher wollte ich jetzt von euch wissen...hats euch auch erwischt?
oder nur mich...?
(wenn es die meisten von euch auch erwischt hat kann ich mir wenigstens sicher sein, dass blizzard wirklich zu unfähig ist die *richtigen *bots/hacker zu bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) (freund von mir hat mir bereits bestätigt das bots (wie z.B. Breadchant oder die "fanbaals") die jedem bekannt sind der HC-ladder spielt nicht gebannt wurden...daher frag ich mich ob blizzard, bevor sie cd keys bannen, überhaupt überprüft ob die entscheidung gerechtfertigt ist )...(der besagte freund benutzt übrigens hacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und stellt euch vor...ihn hats nicht erwischt..er zockt fröhlich weiter...)


----------



## Noobydooby (21. April 2010)

D2 Keys werden per rnd Zufallsgenerator gebannt.
Mein Bot rennt die ganze Nacht und wen er nicht rennt schreit MH nach nem Bann...

Sag dochmal den genauen Wortlaut der Meldung beim einloggen.


----------



## Rungor (21. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deutsch kann blizzard ja auch ...wie ich sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2010)

Nett, hatte ich schon 2 mal. Support anschreiben und fertig.


----------

